# Sam's Club Membership, is it worth it?



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

So the wife and I are going to our nearest large city (with no kids), 60 miles away (65,000). It has a Sam's Club. I can probably make it 5-6 times a year. We have a family of 4. Preppers obviously. And we are looking at mostly getting canned food, things that don't expire anytime soon, etc.. 
Is it worth it?


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We have found it to be invaluable up here, but we don't have to go as far as you to town. We always compare prices with all other outlets tho. You can never be to sure.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Last year was the first year we had a Sam's membership because our nearest Sam's Club is also 60 miles away. We go to the city about every 2 to 3 months when we have either a doctor's appointment or need a blood test at Quest. We try to run all our "city" errands while we're there so including Sam's on the errands list wasn't difficult.

We don't have a membership for the savings because, for us, it's nominal. We like some of their products that we can buy in bulk and not draw attention to ourselves. We buy their POM toilet paper because the boxes stack well and we have a septic system - and the box of 40 rolls is only $19.62. And they haven't downsized the size of their rolls like most of the other manufacturers have (I have a long rant on that topic).

I have a notebook in which I keep prices (and sizes) of products we usually buy. About half the time there aren't any savings at Sams so that's just something we watch. My biggest concern is expiration dates. Sometimes I think the Sam's stores in these smaller communities are dumping places for product that didn't sell well in the larger cities and their product expiration dates are sooner than they would be in a regular store. Sometimes expiration dates aren't a concern for us. Sometimes they are... all I'm saying is to check them.

I have a list of ten items to pick up the next time we go to Sam's. I just crossed off one item because I found it cheaper at Wally World. 

I just renewed our membership for another year. Overall I think we are kind of close to breaking even on the cost of the membership with the savings. Last year I got coupons electronically placed on our membership card for $3 off two boxes of POM toilet paper and that was a nice surprise.

For us, for now... the price of the membership is worth it. It would not be if we didn't run several errands at one time. Let's do the gas math. 60 miles one way is 120 miles round trip. $3.50/gallon (on average). 15mpg. That's $28 in gas. That's why we only go to the city when we have appointments. (Raise your hand if you checked my math - I know some of you did!!!) :congrat:

Sam's, as with most choices, is a personal decision. I would not have renewed our membership had I thought it was a complete waste of time or money.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah it's worth it. But then ours is only about 30 miles away. You gotta keep your eyes open though. Shop by unit price. The largest package is not always the best value. Example:

Last year we were there to do a major stock up. I looked at the unit price of sugar and found it was $0.04 per lb. cheaper to buy it in 10lb bags as opposed to the big 25lb bag.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

It's worth it, but do be careful on some pricing. 

I go about three times a year. I buy rice, beans, crisco, oils, seasonings, #10 cans of veggies, tomato paste, meats for canning, coffee creamer, husbands prilosec....

I do wish they would stock food storage items that they sale on website.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't have a membership.

I have been checking Sam's prices online and have yet to find anything that is even remotely a deal.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

To check out Sam's you can go to their website and print a "day pass". you can then shop there but you pay +10%


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Wife and I just had this conversation last week, she just retired from Wall Mart and had her Sams membership deducted from her check, so last week it came up we had to pay 40$ up front, so I said befor we pay that lets go to Aldi's check that out, was dissapointed there so to Sams and pay membership, but we go about once a month and drive fourty miles, so yeah guess worth it.


----------



## jmf42024 (Dec 24, 2012)

I buy some Augason Farms long term food from SAMs online.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I will not pay to shop at a store ... sorry.

Just can't do it.


----------



## eldarbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

I am a member at Costco. Their prices are comparable to Sam's. I have been a member of Sam's in the past. 

I left after trying to buy the exact same set of tires I had previously purchased at Sam's three years previously to fit my '87 Cougar XR-7. The Tire Department Manager refused to put them on the car because they weren't the tires that the car was rated for.

Bear in mind, this was the SAME tire manager who had mounted the previous set onto my car three years before.

I took the issue to the store manager who said she had to back up her tire manager.

That was when I went to customer service and cancelled my membership with Sam's.

But, on the whole, you can make great savings on major purchases like tires, some electronics, some appliances, and lots of foodstuffs.

eldar


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Like it or not, I get my meat deals at Safeway. Manager specials where you get 30-50% off because of the sell by date. I snap them up if I think it is worth it and freeze it right away. Like one time I got 5 packages of hamburger for 50% off. These were the family packs. The other day it was not a manager special but I got a WHOLE ham for .99 a pound and had them slice it into 1/2" steaks. The entire ham cost me $21. MMmmmmmm


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> I don't have a membership.
> 
> I have been checking Sam's prices online and have yet to find anything that is even remotely a deal.


The prices on their website can be higher than the store prices. At least it is true about Costco.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love our Sam's and mine is about a 40 minute drive... i can get my things there cheaper, especially some of our allergy meds and such..... yep i would by a membership...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a BIg Lots and Aldis...can't beat Aldis canned goods prices and most all other items in their stores.
Big Lots has great prices but not on all items and once found like great $3.50 sweetener (Splenda is $7 +), or 13 oz. canned chicken for $1.65 you may never see it again, so buy all they have.
The only reason we shopped Sam's was for rice--once we got our 600 lbs. we did not renew our membership.
My toilet paper (almost 7 years worth now) is Big Lots, 24 double rolls for $8 or Dollar General, 24 double rolls of Angel Soft @ $9.
I really wasn't a big Sams shopper since I had Aldis and Big Lots and SavaLot--shop any time I want, with no fees.

Oh, but before our card expired, we did get two sets of great shelfs for $60 each that I love.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/tennsc...4-5-shelves-sand/prod901320.ip?navAction=push


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Our closest one be 90+ miles way. So it ain't worth it fer us cause a the price a fuel. When the boy was overseas, we was members cause we sen't LOTs a goodies. Ifin it were closer, I'd have one. 

Shop the prices, cause like other's have said, bigger ain't always cheaper.

I shop our aldies cause I get some good deals there. I also shop our store ad's an when they got a good sale get stuff then.

Wish they'd build a sams closer.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Our closest Sam's is 95 miles away...make a trip there 3-4 times each year, but we're in a small town with one grocery store. The nearest town with multiple stores is 40 miles, but we go there at least once per week for meds and whatever, so grab sale grocery items and some essentials while we're there because the prices are lower. Our trips to Sam's are for items we can't get better prices for around here. If your Sam's membership expires, just wait until your next trip to renew it...we may be 4-6 months expired, but you don't have to renew if you don't shop.

If you grab a load of items like we do (meats, canned, dry goods, spices, etc) and spend 700-800 or more (a few times we spent over a grand), then yes, it's worth it to us.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess I feel lucky. Although I am not in a major metropolis area, our SAMs club is only about 10-15 minutes away. Honestly, I always liked Costco and BJs better, but we don't have any in this area. Of course, we don't have a Cabbalas or a Bass Pro shop anywhere near either and I wish we did. Gander Mountain is at least a 45 minute drive and I didn't feel what they had on hand was worth the drive


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I wouldn't pay a cover charge to go in any store, it's just walmarts with A co-pay. two- three million members at 45 bucks a person is a nice piece of cash for the stock holders to split up every xmas. a person can do a lot better buying things when they're on and at Aldies and Save-A-Lot.
If anyone thinks Sams is a bargin, they don't watch their pennies very close. I have a membership that was given to me by my kids but I told them to save their money from now on.
the one bargin that I've found there is onions, 50 pounds for about 20. where as onions in most stores around here cost about a dollar a pd/.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> I wouldn't pay a cover charge to go in any store, it's just walmarts with A co-pay. two- three million members at 45 bucks a person is a nice piece of cash for the stock holders to split up every xmas. a person can do a lot better buying things when they're on and at Aldies and Save-A-Lot.
> If anyone thinks Sams is a bargin, they don't watch their pennies very close. I have a membership that was given to me by my kids but I told them to save their money from now on.
> the one bargin that I've found there is onions, 50 pounds for about 20. where as onions in most stores around here cost about a dollar a pd/.


3 lbs for $0.49 @ Aldis.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> I wouldn't pay a cover charge to go in any store, it's just walmarts with A co-pay. two- three million members at 45 bucks a person is a nice piece of cash for the stock holders to split up every xmas. a person can do a lot better buying things when they're on and at Aldies and Save-A-Lot.
> If anyone thinks Sams is a bargin, they don't watch their pennies very close. I have a membership that was given to me by my kids but I told them to save their money from now on.
> the one bargin that I've found there is onions, 50 pounds for about 20. where as onions in most stores around here cost about a dollar a pd/.


If you know the prices at the various stores in your area you'll know what not to buy at Sam's/Costco/BJ's etc. Evaporated milk is $2 a can at all our local markets while a case of 12 cans is $8 at Costco. Same brand and size- better expiration dates. BUT peanut butter is more expensive at Costco than Walmart or Krogers. Plus we get gas at the club stores since we fill up 3 times a week. The savings in gas more than pays for the membership.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

How do all you guys keep track of these prices? When I see a price on onions...I might know if it is reasonable, but I don't know what it usually runs.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hawkmiles said:


> How do all you guys keep track of these prices? When I see a price on onions...I might know if it is reasonable, but I don't know what it usually runs.


Every week when the store flyers arrive in the mail I sit down and write down the store name and the sale prices. I keep this list with me when I go to any store. I compare the sale prices and buy the cheapest. I also keep a running list of prices for items I buy often. When I go to Costco if the price is lower else where I don't buy that item at the club store. After a while I have some prices memorized.


----------



## indyalways (Jan 8, 2011)

The Sam's Club I frequent also has a gas station. Their gas price is generally 15 to 20 cents less than other stations in the area. The cost savings in gas alone more than pays for the annual membership cost.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Membership stores verses non-membership stores, even if they are from the same family, require that you do some smart shopping. I buy my Augason Farms supplies from Sam's club because generally they are less expensive than the same product purchased off the Augason Farms site. This is not true of all products, such as Butter Powder, comparing the two products on Sam's and Walmart's site and this is one product that is cheaper on the Walmart site than on the Sam's and both are still less expensive that directly from Auguason Farms or some of the vendors on the internet.

I purchase bulk products like sugar, salt, flour, rice, beans from Sam's and then put them in mylar bags in 6 gallon sealed cans. Doing it this way, I can get 50 lbs of sugar for about half the price of 41 pounds of sugar from Augason Farms. I especially like the click and purchase option on Sam's, Walmart doesn't have this, where I can select all the items I want on their web site or their Ipad/Iphone App and have them pulled and in a cart ready for me to checkout when I go to Sam's. Plus, I get to checkout through the Customer Service desk instead of the very busy checkout lines. I purchased sugar, salt, and canned goods a couple of weeks ago, about $300. Took me about 10 minutes from the time I walked in to the store until I pushed the car out.

When using Sam's or Walmart you do have to shop comparing prices and shipping. Sometimes I get a free shipping option from one of the online services and this makes up for the price savings buying it from one of the warehouse stores. Same issue of shopping when comparing sale prices at major chain stores. For example, here in Texas I shop quite a bit at HEB for bulk supplies and generally find them to be competative or less expensive than WalMart.

As previously stated, the gas option at Walmart and Sam's are great with most of my savings to make up for the cost of the membership being covered by savings in gas over a year.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Costco forbids firearms on their property... sorry I won't show anti 2A

Something are cheaper at Sam's, other things are more convenient, but figure out what make financial sense. Club membership does pay for us!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

indyalways said:


> The Sam's Club I frequent also has a gas station. Their gas price is generally 15 to 20 cents less than other stations in the area. The cost savings in gas alone more than pays for the annual membership cost.


I cover my Sams Membership and then some with gas savings also.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I will not pay to shop at a store ... sorry.
> 
> Just can't do it.


I agree. Plus it's owned by walmart which is the main reason I don't like Sam's or shop there. A pox on walmart.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I will not pay to shop at a store ... sorry.
> 
> Just can't do it.


I'm with you on this,plus we don't save at Sams and they got too greedy with fees.I buy when things are on sale at a few grocers and save just as much if not more.

I too think the products are questionable in some cases anyway.I did like their bell peppers from Canada and a couple other veggys,but thats it.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

partdeux said:


> Costco forbids firearms on their property... sorry I won't show anti 2A


In my state, that doesn't matter so long as you are concealing.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I will not pay to shop at a store ... sorry.
> 
> Just can't do it.


I think that one or another, you do pay. If you get groceries for less after paying for a membership, it may be better than to pay a larger price with no membership. I personally find that there is a savings and I like to buy some things in bulk for storage. I also find that there are products that are not as easy to find at my local grocery store.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> I think that one or another, you do pay. If you get groceries for less after paying for a membership, it may be better than to pay a larger price with no membership. I personally find that there is a savings and I like to buy some things in bulk for storage. I also find that there are products that are not as easy to find at my local grocery store.


Don't think so ... If I were to shop a Sams it would first take me 1 & a half hours to get there and then the same back.

Second, Our fruit, veggies and meat come off the farm.

Third, my truck only moves when we are moving stock or moving feed. Hubby has a compamy truck with it's own gas card.( :woohoo: )

I shop for very little, sugar (what little I get), salt and flour. (again what little I get)

I've been there and found very little that I need from them. I know it is hard for some people to get it ... but I will not pay to shop at a store.

Just will not/can not do it ... it is not in my nature.

If you like it and can save a buck, go for you but for me it does not work out.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

WinnCo just moved into the Phoenix and Las Vegas areas. Employee owned, no fees, prices better or as good as Costco or Walmart.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Been doing Sam's for about 20 years. Yes you have to watch your prices sometimes, but overall it's been worth it.

Jimmy


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I checked out Sams.

That's quite the racket they've got going on.

Items to save any money on are few and far between.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

The DW and I have been going to Costco for a couple of years now. Basic membership. Every time we get to the checkout, and because we have basic membership, the holler to one of their managers to come scan my membership card to see how much I could have "saved" with premium membership. She tells me that I have spent over 2k in the last 6mo. And that I would have already gotten 35 dollars back. First off, I hate the fact that you can scan my card and can see how much I spend at your establiehment. Second, you are telling EVERYONE in line cause they can hear you! And lastly, it costs me 50 bucks extra to get the premium membership. So in reality I am not getting 35 bucks...I am losing 15! Scam.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We have used sam's for years. It's a 45 min drive to town, but we usually only go when we are doing other errands and we buy lots of stuff in bulk. We always fill up on gas as it's cheaper with the discount. I agree that the gas savings make it worth it, as well as buying in bulk no one questions you about anything when you go in with 2 football player teenage boys and come out with a two flat carts full of food.


----------

